

Discover Inspiring Workplaces - roam
http://wovox.com/

======
fuzzylizard
The idea of the site is interesting and the pictures are great, but I strongly
object to any website that hijacks the standard method of navigating websites
in order to move the user through images. When I press Command-left arrow, I
should move backwards through my browser's history. I should be shown the
previous photo in a series.

~~~
michelkobus
Thanks for the comment! Just tried it and yep, it doesn't really work huh ;)
We will take it into one of our future releases. Thanks!

------
weego
I love architecture and interior space design.

Along similar lines is: <http://www.thisaintnodisco.com/> which is one of my
favourite sites to have a browse through when I'm pretending to have a real
lunch. For some reason that escaped me though, a decent percentage of the
users of thisaintnodisco think that making your office look like a strip club
is their ideal solution (check #1 in best looking/most popular).

------
duck
I like the idea of this... it would be great if you were checking out a new
job and you could get a "feel" of how the workspaces are setup before you even
went to an interview.

------
seltzered
I like the concept of this site, although I wish it could somehow portray
other factors that are important to what makes a good work environment: a
short (hopefully carless) commute, great people to work with, good lunch food
either nearby or at the cafeteria.

------
Arjen12
Any companies you'd like to see on wovox? Perhaps your own? Send me a mail on
arjen.hoekstra@wovox.com

